# Where to get a Ruger 10/22



## Chasin Tail (Aug 4, 2010)

I am in the market for a Ruger 10/22. Anyone know someone who has one they wanna get rid of, or where in town has the best bottom dollar price?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You may be SOL on getting one for a FAIR PRICE :whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_59_79/products_id/70626/Ruger+1022+Full+Contour+Synthetic+Stock+22LR%2C+Blued%2C+Black+Synth

no tax, no shipping and Little Jacks guns we charge you a small price to take delivery.

Oh sorry, they are reserved


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Check out gunbroker.com. Easy to have one shipped to a FFL near you.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's getting pretty dang bad when a man can't even buy a 10/22.
Hopefully this will clear up soon.
Check some pawn shops. I know Specialty Pawn on Pace had some last time I was in there but they weren't cheap.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

welldoya said:


> It's getting pretty dang bad when a man can't even buy a 10/22.
> Hopefully this will clear up soon.
> Check some pawn shops. I know Specialty Pawn on Pace had some last time I was in there but they weren't cheap.


I don't think it's going to clear up anytime soon. It's just getting started. If you don't already have it and you really want it, it's going to cost you.


----------



## 2ndAmendmentShooting (Jan 2, 2013)

we have a couple 10/22's in stock


----------

